# Newbiie



## sexililchef (Dec 30, 2006)

:talk: hey, uhm my name iis chrissie and ii know my double ii thiing iis annoyiing but bear wiith me ii am 17 and ii LOVE to bake and iim really good at iit but ii need help iive been lookiing at colleges and college locatiions and ii need help. :blush: could you help me? iim lookiing for cool/good colleges to check out that have fiinanciial assiistance and close by places to liive and stuff. So a liil help please?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, great. You love to bake. That's real nice. 
Are you asking about culinary or pastry programs? Or just colleges in general? How can we tell you what colleges are close if we don't know where you live?
And you're right, that "double i" thing really IS annoying. Why must you do it?
If you want to be taken seriously by anyone, I suggest you drop it.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok you are the west coast?

If you are anywhere near san fran then I would suggest "The Professional Culinary Institute"... www.pcichef.com

They are completely chef owned and have a great progam there...smaller program as well so you get more individual attention....

Where exactly are you located?

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

I hear loads of great things about CCA (California Culinary Academy in San Francisco)

http://www.baychef.com/

Good luck in your search for a good school I just hope you don't fill out your applications with a double "I". LOL


----------

